# SEOUL | Cheongnyangni Station Lotte Castle Sky L-65 | 199m | 65 fl | ~185m | 42 fl | U/C



## Seoul_Korea

*Update: 01.11.2016*










_New complex of skyscrapers in Cheongnyangni District._


_*Location*: Cheongnyangni-dong, Dongdaemun-gu_
_*Height*: 199.85m (the tallest one)_
_*Floors*: 65 (Residential towers) - 42 (Office Tower)_
_*Status*: Under preparation_
_*Construction Start*: 2017_
_*Construction End*: 2020_
_*Use*: Residential, Office, Retail_


----------



## aquaticko

I'm guessing this will be near Cheongnyangni station? Things seem to be picking up north of the river; very good!


----------



## Seoul_Korea

aquaticko said:


> I'm guessing this will be near Cheongnyangni station? Things seem to be picking up north of the river; very good!


Yeah, near Cheongnyangni-yeok 
And, always in Cheongnyangni-dong, next to these towers there are these:
SEOUL | Cheongnyangri Station Redevelopment Project Towers | 205m x2 | 59 fl | 180m | 47 fl | 180m | 45 fl | Prep 

So in Cheongnyangni-dong there will be:
215m
215m
208m
205m
205m
180m
180m

All under preparation, that's really great for Seoul


----------



## Daehanminguk

Wow, really great towers


----------



## kimahrikku1

Apparently, it's moving forward well and Lotte just got some approval to start building this project. Demolition should begin in early 2016.

Apparently this project has been going on for 11 years, without getting much traction. But now it looks like it's about to get done (I'll only believe it when they start shoveling the place.

Also, an article from last year has the floor count of each building :

65 Fl : x2 (these ones will be 200-meter tall)
64 Fl : x1
63 Fl : x1
43 Fl : x1

On the negative side, this place was known as Korea's red district (of the very creepy variety), so prostitution enthusiasts will have to find a new place^^


http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=016&aid=0000535528



> 청량리588 강북 최고 주상복합단지 변신
> 정비구역 지정 11년만에 관리처분 인가…65층 아파트·쇼핑몰·호텔 `롯데타운` 들어서
> 
> 26일 찾은 서울 동대문구 전농동. 지하철 1호선과 경의중앙선 교차점인 청량리 역세권인 이곳은 '청량리588'로 유명한 국내 최대 집창촌이다. 골목 곳곳에는 낡은 여관과 붉은 빛이 새어나오는 윤락업소가 즐비했지만 개중에는 문 닫은 곳이 적잖고 오가는 사람도 거의 찾아보기 힘들 만큼 쇠락한 모습이었다. 하지만 현장에서 만난 주민들 표정은 밝았다. 집창촌을 포함한 이 일대 청량리4구역이 2019년까지 지상 65층 아파트와 상가, 오피스텔이 한데 모인 강북 최고 주상복합단지로 탈바꿈하기 때문이다.
> 
> 50년 넘게 청량리에 살아 이 지역 '터줏대감'으로 유명한 김인식 씨(65)는 "성매매 집결지로만 알려졌던 청량리가 재개발 덕에 강북을 대표하는 교통과 상업 중심지였던 예전 모습을 되찾게 됐다"고 말했다.
> 
> 서울 강북 재개발사업 핵심 지역으로 손꼽히는 청량리4구역이 26일 서울시로부터 관리처분 인가를 받으면서 국내 대표 집창촌에서 주상복합타운으로 '상전벽해'하게 됐다. 2004년 도시환경정비구역으로 지정된 지 무려 11년 만이다. 재개발·재건축사업 '9부 능선'인 관리처분까지 마친 만큼 이 지역 토지주 120여 명으로 구성된 4구역 추진위원회와 시공사인 롯데건설은 내년 초 이주·철거를 시작해 이르면 6월께 착공에 나선다는 목표다.
> 
> 롯데건설이 이곳에 짓는 주상복합단지는 연면적 1만5391㎡ 규모로 주상복합 아파트 4개동과 호텔·오피스텔·대형 쇼핑몰이 있는 랜드마크타워 1개동으로 구성된다. 아파트동에는 전용면적 84㎡와 98㎡ 1372가구가 들어서는데 최고층이 65층, 높이는 199.8m에 달한다. 2019년 완공되면 서울 강북 아파트 중 층과 높이 양쪽에서 최고를 자랑하는 랜드마크급 주거시설이 탄생하는 것이다. 롯데건설은 최상층에 펜트하우스를 만드는 방안도 검토 중이다.
> 
> 랜드마크타워 지하 1층~지상 5층에는 국내 최대 유통기업인 롯데쇼핑이 운영하는 대형 쇼핑시설이 입점한다. 롯데백화점이나 제2롯데월드처럼 임대 방식으로 운영하는 쇼핑몰 중 하나가 들어설 예정이다. 랜드마크타워가 문을 열면 청량리역 일대는 잠실과 비슷한 '롯데 쇼핑타운'으로 거듭날 전망이다. 1994년 개장해 현재 영패션 전문관으로 운영되는 롯데플라자, 2010년 청량리 신역사에 둥지를 튼 롯데백화점·롯데마트 청량리점과 함께 거대 쇼핑타운을 만드는 것이다.
> 
> 지역 주민들은 재개발 덕택에 이제는 청량리가 집창촌 이미지를 벗고 강북 지역을 대표하는 부도심으로 자리매김할 수 있을 거라는 기대감에 차 있다. 임병억 4구역 도시환경정비사업추진위원장은 "청량리역 일대는 1990년대까지만 해도 전국에서 매출 1위를 찍는 패션 로드숍이 수두룩할 만큼 서울 강북에서 손꼽혔던 명당"며 "강북 최고 주상복합단지가 들어서면 서울을 대표하는 랜드마크로 급부상할 수 있을 것"이라고 말했다.
> 
> 정비구역 지정 후 10년간 사업이 추진되는 과정에서 우여곡절도 적지 않았다. 당초 집창촌과 붙어 있는 성바오로병원과 상가 밀집지인 왕산로 일대도 함께 개발하기로 하고 건축심의까지 받았지만 막판에 병원과 상가 소유주들이 보상 문제 등을 이유로 개발을 반대하면서 행정소송을 제기했다. 결국 2012년 두 지역을 빼고 개발하기로 정비계획이 수정돼 2년 후인 지난해 사업시행 인가를 받았다.
> 
> 아직 본격적인 개발이 시작되지 않았지만 '국내 최대 집창촌=청량리'라는 공식은 이미 깨진 지 오래다. '청량리588' 어원이 된 전농동 588 일대 윤락업소 70여 곳은 이미 2008년 추진위 설득으로 모두 문을 닫았다.
> 
> 한때 200여 곳에 달했던 이 지역 성매매 업소는 현재 100곳 남짓으로 줄었고 지금도 내년 초 본격적인 철거에 앞서 하나둘씩 사라지고 있다. 한 주민은 "한창 잘나갈 때는 업소 1곳당 월매출 5000만원을 올렸고 점포 권리금도 2억원에 달했다"며 "성매매특별법이 시행되고 강남 일대에서 음성적인 윤락업이 성행하자 청량리를 떠나는 업주가 늘고 있다"고 귀띔했다.
> 
> 청량리4구역 사업이 속도를 내면서 그간 지지부진했던 인근 지역 재개발도 함께 활발해질 것이라는 전망이 나온다. 이 지역 한 공인중개사는 "청량리역 인근 동부청과시장 정비사업과 시행자 파산으로 사업이 멈춘 청량리3구역 재개발도 이른 시일 안에 다시 추진될 것으로 보인다"고 설명했다.


http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?no=1124642&year=2015


----------



## aquaticko

So much activity going on near the station, it's going to be it's own skyscraper district! Must be the hottest spot in northeastern Seoul. Do we know if the design has changed at all?


----------



## The seventh shape

I don't get it. There are 4 towers in that render. 3 look residential and the one in the foreground looks office or commercial.


----------



## kimahrikku1

@Aquaticko
I think this is one of the hottest spot construction project-wise, but the area still has a bad reputation. That's often the case near big train/subway stations. They attract tall buildings, but also poverty, illegal activities and such.

One area that seems to gentrifying quickly in Northeastern Seoul is surrounding Dream Forest. This area was just small old buildings in the past with nothing special, but it has seen a lot of residential constructions that have sprung up quickly and naturally, I believe mostly thanks to the park (I might be partial because it's my favorite park in Seoul).

@Theseventhshape
Right, at the forefront is the 43 floor commercial / office building, then you can see the three first residential buildings (excepting the one on the right side of the aerial plan). But from that perspective, I think the 4th building would be covered by the other ones next of / in front of it.

And yes, I'm 99% sure that this aerial plan and the artist render match and that the project hasn't changed since.


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=016&aid=0000535528
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?no=1124642&year=2015


^^
this horizontal rendering is wrong information below is Official


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> Also, an article from last year has the floor count of each building :
> 
> 65 Fl : x2 (these ones will be 200-meter tall)
> 64 Fl : x1
> 63 Fl : x1
> 43 Fl : x1
> 
> http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?no=1124642&year=2015


^^
SSC need accurate information
You should leave as "blank" or "guess" when you have no accurate information
accommodate 1436 houses 2387 cars 
floor area 376,654.79㎡
land area 26,330.2㎡
also semi-hotel in there in 42fl tower

these are not 200-meter tall but 199.85m
65 Fl : x2 ? 64 Fl : x1?63 Fl : x1?43 Fl : x1? 
who told you these are like that?
basement 4fl~65fl x 4 building : residence
43fl? where is 43 fl?


----------



## kimahrikku1

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> SSC need accurate information
> You should leave as "blank" or "guess" when you have no accurate information
> accommodate 1436 houses 2387 cars
> floor area 376,654.79㎡
> land area 26,330.2㎡
> also semi-hotel in there in 42fl tower
> 
> these are not 200-meter tall but 199.85m
> 65 Fl : x2 ? 64 Fl : x1?63 Fl : x1?43 Fl : x1?
> who told you these are like that?
> basement 4fl~65fl x 4 building : residence
> 43fl? where is 43 fl?


So I believe you've made a point of correcting 15 centimeter discrepencies...because that's the kind of person you are.

For information, I always round up the information I have to the nearest meter (on all the threads I've created). My information was : *최고층이 65층, 높이는 199.8m에 달한다*

Since I always use sources to estimate building height, I used the aerial plan I had (with the link to the article), and it was written the Floor Count of each building.
Residential A : 64Fl
Residential B : 65Fl
Residential C : 63Fl
Residential F : 65Fl

I did make one mistake because I tried to look at a low-res picture to see the floor count of the office building, and I thought it was a "3", and not a "2", but seeing it again, it looks to be a 42Fl. So yeah, I was wrong about this project for one floor... and I'm perfectly fine with admitting when I'm wrong.

Now, on to your architectural sketches... since I'm not dogmatic, unlike others (who might that be... I wonder), I'm perfectly open to the idea that your renders are correct, unlike mine which might be outdated. BUT, as always, you don't refer to your sources and leave us no way to know if our information is indeed correct.

My source for the plan is a September 2014 article from Naver News (http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=016&aid=0000535528). But if you can't provide us with the source (saying "official" doesn't cut it as a source), your point is moot. So go ahead and provide me with your source, then I'd be happy to agree that the buildings are 65Fl tall and not 63 and 64, respectively.

Even more interesting is that I bothered to correct the thread's main post that was much more inaccurate :
- height was 215
- Only three residential towers instead of four
- 48 floors for the office tower
Did I criticize Seoul_Korea because his specs were incorrect ? Of course not, I contributed positively and added more precision to a already useful post by him (worst case scenario, I'm two floors off and a grand total of 15 centimeters off for the tallest building).

While you on the other hand, didn't bother to share the information you had originally, and the only reason why you responded to this post is because you had a bone to pick with me because I dared talk about the Band of Nodeul project... and you thought you'd prove a point by correcting 15 centimeter discrepencies as a proof of your omnipotence.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*@Inno4321*: *15 Centimeters*, for you, are the discrepency. That's not even visible on a tiny house a certain mesure, imagine if you can see such a difference on a skyscraper of 200m.
The fact is that you have to critisize every time our work on SSC. That's why you have to stop. Some days you're really annoying.


----------



## inno4321

kimahrikku1 said:


> So .


^^
well don;t get me wrong 
you annoying me about opera house in seoul project first
So i modifying your wrong information as response. 
is it problem? 
OK not enough? I gonna keep going check your single project not only seoul but also whole korea. expectation 



Seoul_Korea said:


> *15 Centimeters*,


^^
*Seoul_Korea* check your wrong title 208m before fussy 
8 m different is about 2floor is it not seeing in the eye? lol:nuts:


----------



## Seoul_Korea

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> well don;t get me wrong
> you annoying me about opera house in seoul project first
> So i modifying your wrong information as response.
> is it problem?
> OK not enough? I gonna keep going check your single project not only seoul but also whole korea. expectation
> 
> 
> ^^
> *Seoul_Korea* check your wrong title 208m before fuzz
> 8 m different is about 2floor is it not seeing in the eye? lol:nuts:


This thread is alive since 2014. It was still an estimated height. Now that heights are released, I asked to Mods to change the title. You can't judge my work of 1.5 year ago. Stop it.


----------



## inno4321

Seoul_Korea said:


> This thread is alive since 2014. It was still an estimated height. Now that heights are released, I asked to Mods to change the title. You can't judge my work of 1.5 year ago.


^^
Hey make some clear!
I am the only one who give accurate height 199.85m not by you
released? BY WHO? BY U or kimi NO by ME! 
Due to your wrong info this thread in Proposed Skyscrapers!
This thread must move to Proposed Highrises
If I didn't clear give height information EVERYONE deceived this project over 200m
Keep calm and learn from me about korea project.


----------



## inno4321

^^
SEOUL | Cheongnyangni Towers project CONFIRM data (title ridiculous though)
gross ratio/floor area/park area/residence height/parking lot etc
All kind of question answer by data



kimahrikku1 said:


> Now, on to your architectural sketches... since I'm not dogmatic, unlike others (who might that be... I wonder), I'm perfectly open to the idea that your renders are correct, unlike mine which might be outdated. BUT, as always, you don't refer to your sources and leave us no way to know if our information is indeed correct.
> 
> My source for the plan is a September 2014 article from Naver News (http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=016&aid=0000535528). But if you can't provide us with the source (saying "official" doesn't cut it as a source), your point is moot. So go ahead and provide me with your source, then I'd be happy to agree that the buildings are 65Fl tall and not 63 and 64, respectively.
> .


^^
Oh Master of korea project
Oh dear your data came from Naver news?(korea portal?)

Oh man. those data came from seoul city's public reporting source for Journal.
But those data many case included wrong data due to reporter's mistake and lazy.

Are you question about my data source?
This data came from "announcement" of seoul. announcement mean CIVIL LAW. whichmean in data there extremely prohibited included any wrong/inaccurate data.
even "single period" critical disaster!
Listen!
Seoul city is demoracy. *So I can access directly SEOUL CITY'S ALL DATA(except secret).* Remember Seoul city have been selected as world No "ELECTRONIC GOVERNMENT" by UN(united nation)
If you skeptical my data then you doubt Seoul government. clear?


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*199.85m* is 200.0m, stop. I didn't decide this by myself, it's the rule of SSC. 

If it was 199.440m, it could be in the Proposed Highrises, if it was 199.50m, it must go to Proposed Skyscrapers. Stop.
Think what you want, but you have to follow the rules and stop critisize.
With this stupid behavior, you can be banned. I hope for you that you won't, so calm down and accept this thread in the Proposed Skyscrapers. 

Best regards.


----------



## inno4321

^^
this project location 



Seoul_Korea said:


> stupid


^^
you stop then I'll stop too. :nuts:


----------



## inno4321

*main tower detail*









^^
27fl~42fl officetel(korean style little bit cheap residence)
26fl escape emergency floor
17~25fl OFFICE 
6~16 hotel
6fl below cultural facility& department store & commercial &parking lot


----------



## inno4321

^^
basement 8fl&6fl


----------



## kimahrikku1

Also, apartments are now officially, after months if not years of delay, on sale, so here are the promotional pictures from Lotte E&C:




































































































http://www.lottecastle.co.kr/apt/aptMain/main.do?aptCd=AT00174


----------



## kimahrikku1

http://www.lottecastle.co.kr/apt/constrtCurrent/consStat.do?aptCd=AT00174&aptMenuCd=AM0052


----------



## kimahrikku1

http://www.lottecastle.co.kr/apt/constrtCurrent/consStat.do?aptCd=AT00174&aptMenuCd=AM0052


----------



## kimahrikku1

http://www.lottecastle.co.kr/apt/constrtCurrent/consStat.do?aptCd=AT00174&aptMenuCd=AM0052


----------



## kimahrikku1

http://www.lottecastle.co.kr/apt/constrtCurrent/consStat.do?aptCd=AT00174&aptMenuCd=AM0052


----------



## kimahrikku1

http://www.lottecastle.co.kr/apt/constrtCurrent/consStat.do?aptCd=AT00174&aptMenuCd=AM0052


----------



## kimahrikku1

http://www.lottecastle.co.kr/apt/constrtCurrent/consStat.do?aptCd=AT00174&aptMenuCd=AM0052


----------



## kimahrikku1

http://www.lottecastle.co.kr/apt/constrtCurrent/consStat.do?aptCd=AT00174&aptMenuCd=AM0052


----------



## kimahrikku1

lottecastle


lottecastle(lotte 캐슬)의 홈페이지 입니다.




www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

lottecastle


lottecastle(lotte 캐슬)의 홈페이지 입니다.




www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

lottecastle


lottecastle(lotte 캐슬)의 홈페이지 입니다.




www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

lottecastle


lottecastle(lotte 캐슬)의 홈페이지 입니다.




www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

lottecastle


lottecastle(lotte 캐슬)의 홈페이지 입니다.




www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

lottecastle


lottecastle(lotte 캐슬)의 홈페이지 입니다.




www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

lottecastle


lottecastle(lotte 캐슬)의 홈페이지 입니다.




www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## Swiftshot

Looks like the towers topped out?
I really hope we see more of these very tall projects around train stations in the future.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Swiftshot said:


> Looks like the towers topped out?
> I really hope we see more of these very tall projects around train stations in the future.


Yes, these are in the process of topping out. I'll change the thread in the next monthly update.

As for projects near train stations, there are really a lot of them right now. Apart from Cheongyangni, there are plans for large scale developments near: Seoul Station, Sangbong Station, Yeongdeungpo Station, Suseo Station, Daegu Station, SeoDaegu Station, Daejeon Station, Bujeon Station, Busan Station, Songdo Station, Cheonan-Asan Station... and that's only regarding existing stations in downtowns. For most of the stations which were built outside city centers for new lines or realigned tracks, there have been a lot of developments as well: Ulsan, SinGyeongju, Osong, Wonju, Gimcheon (Gumi), Pohang...


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1

공사현황 | 롯데캐슬







www.lottecastle.co.kr


----------

